# Dorian Yates's A.S. CYCLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Nov 7, 2005)

week 1----2000mg test cyp---150mg dbol/a day
week 1----2000mg test cyp---150mg dbol/a day
week 2 ----3000mg test cyp---200mg dbol/a day
week 3-----4000mg test cyp---300mg dbol/day
week 4 -----5000mg test cyp---no dbol
week 5------3000mg test susp---200mg anadrol
week 6------4000mg test susp---300mg anadrol
week 7-------4000mg test susp---400mg anadrol
week 9-------10,000 iu hcg--800mg clomid
week10-------20,000iu hcg--1000mg clomid
week 11------4000mg test prop---100mg halotestin
week 12------4000mg test prop----200mg hal0
weel 13-------5000mg test prop----300mg halo
week 14-------3000mg test sus-----300mg halo----1000mg masterone
week 15-------4000mg test sus-----400mg halo----1000mg masterone
weekl 16-------10,000iu hcg---1000mg clomid
week 17--------20,000iu hcg---2000mg clomid
week 18--------30 ,000iu hcg---3000mg clomid
week 20---------2500mg test susp---1000mg of fina---
weel 21----------3500mg test susp--1500mg of fina
week 22----------4500mg test susp--20oomg of fina
week 23 ----------5000mg test susp---2500mg of fina
week 24 ----------1500mg test prop-----500mg anadrol
week 25-----------2500mg test prop-----500mg anadrol
week 26 -----------3500 mg test prop----300mg anadrol---1000mg masterone/day
week 27------------1500mg test susp-----200mg anadrol---200mg winng/day
week 29------------1500 mg test susp-----200mg anadrol---200 mg winny/day
week 30 ------------1500mg test susp------100mg anadrol---300mg winny/day


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 7, 2005)




----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Nov 7, 2005)

The food he took.

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?p=1163535#post1163535


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 7, 2005)

If i was his body, i would of killed myself


----------



## vette1derek (Nov 7, 2005)

Who is Dorian Yates?


----------



## aceshigh (Nov 7, 2005)

vette1derek said:
			
		

> Who is Dorian Yates?


your shittin me??????????


----------



## GymJamo (Nov 7, 2005)

where did you get this information from?


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Nov 7, 2005)

vette1derek said:
			
		

> Who is Dorian Yates?


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Nov 7, 2005)

GymJamo said:
			
		

> where did you get this information from?


some time ago he posted this and some other stuff at a website for pro's and top amateur BB. I think it was called: www.**************.com if you search on one of the threads by bigheinz big a bigkiwi (a man from Zealand that was in the news a little while ago because of big loads of ghb steroids and more). These threads are created by them self so they are honest in them about a.s. These guys don't even make the posedown in the New York Pro, so a cycle for the #1 of the world is very likely to be like this one. ( Yates was the #1)

Just some quotes:

some ways to get dry as a beginner

Cutting compounds: Use a good ECA product like SyntheBURN twice a day, every day. Use Clenbuterol at 80mcg/day for the first week.
Increase it to 160mcg/d for the second week. The third week you
add 25mcg/d T3. You add another 25mcg/d every week
following that, until you reach 150mcg/d. You stay on
that until the end of the diet. You stay on
Clenbuterol thoughout as well. Yes, you will be
racing! But you will not loose any muscle, so do
not worry about that (as long as you take your protein
in).

Last week do your diuretics program. That will be outlined in another article. One hour before stage time use Synthelator. It's use is outlined on the board. Use the Search engine.


This program will get you in competition shape pronto while keeping all your size on. If you appear to be losing muscle, eat more protein


GEAR
You need a testosterone base. 750mg/week is plenty.
You need an anabolic - deca or Eq at 400mg/week is
plenty. You need for optimum growth, a good oral like
d-bol at 30mg/d or A-50 50mg/d.
You use the test and the anabolic non stop. The oral
is 4 weeks on 4 weeks off. Every 6th week (the half
way point between the off oral period - so 2 weeks
after you finish the oral) you have a blood test. If
the blood test is OK, then you can begin your next 4
weeks on oral. There is no reason for you to come off.
The only 2 reasons are health or your receptors are
saturated. If the regular blood test is OK, your
health is OK. If you are still making progress, your
receptors are OK. Coming off, will just sabotage your
gains.


----------



## JACKED (Nov 7, 2005)

Fuckin' scary but intriguing!!! Can you just imagine how these guys must feel throughout the day? God, I'd be a mess!!!


----------



## GFR (Nov 7, 2005)

vette1derek said:
			
		

> Who is Dorian Yates?


----------



## GFR (Nov 7, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> week 1----2000mg test cyp---150mg dbol/a day
> week 1----2000mg test cyp---150mg dbol/a day
> week 2 ----3000mg test cyp---200mg dbol/a day
> week 3-----4000mg test cyp---300mg dbol/day
> ...



And just think this is only his steroid cycle.......add the GH and other shit he did and then you really have a scary irresponsible cycle.


----------



## topolo (Nov 7, 2005)

I thought all he used was creatine


----------



## JACKED (Nov 7, 2005)

And Dorian Yates Approved PRO PEPTIDE.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Nov 7, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL  GEAR
You need a [url="http://www.bodybuilding.com/store/imag/ana.html" said:
			
		

> testosterone[/url] base. 750mg/week is plenty.
> You need an anabolic - deca or Eq at 400mg/week is
> plenty. You need for optimum growth, a good oral like
> d-bol at 30mg/d or A-50 50mg/d.
> ...


Sounds kinda like my cycle right now. It's 5 weeks on and 2 weeks crusing at a dose of 75 mg eod of Prop. Also do 2 weeks of PCt and then right back on. The only thing here I disagree with is the low dose of EQ. I think it needs to be bump to a min of 600 mgs a day


Tough


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Nov 7, 2005)




----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Nov 7, 2005)

vette1derek said:
			
		

> Who is Dorian Yates?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 7, 2005)

would this be a good first cycle?  I am 17yrs old and started lifting weights 3 months ago but nothing is happening.


----------



## Stu (Nov 7, 2005)

i bet brad pitts cycles are bigger


----------



## GFR (Nov 7, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> would this be a good first cycle?  I am 17yrs old and started lifting weights 3 months ago but nothing is happening.


Yes I like to support and encourage all teenagers with 2 or more weeks training to jump right into a huge steroid cycle.....I recommend you double the doses and do it for 20-25 weeks..

Good luck


----------



## musclepump (Nov 7, 2005)

300mg of DBOL!?!?!


----------



## lnvanry (Nov 7, 2005)

I don't believe it....I really don't think a human body could handle that....fuck a bull couldn't handle all that.

side note:
I was speaking w/ one of my friends who works at a steer ranch and he said that they only give fina (the tablet under the skin) that releases about 200mg a week.

Kind of scrary to think that BB who run tren take more than cattle ...I know I am going to 300mg a week and thats modest


----------



## GFR (Nov 7, 2005)

lnvanry said:
			
		

> I don't believe it....I really don't think a human body could handle that....fuck a bull couldn't handle all that.
> 
> side note:
> I was speaking w/ one of my friends who works at a steer ranch and he said that they only give fina (the tablet under the skin) that releases about 200mg a week.
> ...


I had a buddy in LA who was a pro bodybuilder in the 1990's...he did 4000mg test every week for 12-16 weeks at a time......stacked with 1000mg Deca....and 12IU growth a day....

I bet Dorian did the same or more..


----------



## musclepump (Nov 7, 2005)

Valentino didn't even take that much. That's crazy.


----------



## Mudge (Nov 7, 2005)

5 grams of prop is about 50 cc, daaaaaaaaaaamn.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 7, 2005)

Sorry guys,

I have no clue about this stuff.  I mean, it looks to me like a lot of numbers and a lot of doses and you guys saying things like "a human body can't handle that" just confirms my thinking.  My question is, if that is an insane amount of stuff to be on at once, what is an average amount of stuff that someone would use?  Lets say a seasoned veteran (not a first time user).  Not a pro-bb'er.  Just the average Joe looking to make more progress in the gym.  I just want to know so that I have something to relate the amounts listed above to.  thanks.


----------



## gococksDJS (Nov 7, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Sorry guys,
> 
> I have no clue about this stuff. I mean, it looks to me like a lot of numbers and a lot of doses and you guys saying things like "a human body can't handle that" just confirms my thinking. My question is, if that is an insane amount of stuff to be on at once, what is an average amount of stuff that someone would use? Lets say a seasoned veteran (not a first time user). Not a pro-bb'er. Just the average Joe looking to make more progress in the gym. I just want to know so that I have something to relate the amounts listed above to. thanks.


 My last cycle was 12 weeks. 500mg/week of test enanthate in two 250mg shots on Monday and Thursday. 300mg of EQ with the test for 11 of the 12 weeks. First 4 weeks 25mg of dbol a day. 500 iu of HCG every 3 days or so starting week 3. I'm in no way a seasoned veteran but this provides a little bit of scale. I used half a gram of test a week, and he's going as high as 5 grams according to XXL's post.


----------



## Purdue Power (Nov 7, 2005)

Ya, the dbol doses seriously made my jaw drop.  25-30mg/day would be enough for about anybody.  And ya, 500mg of test per week is a good starting point.  A full gram is getting to be a lot.


----------



## gococksDJS (Nov 7, 2005)

Purdue Power said:
			
		

> Ya, the dbol doses seriously made my jaw drop. 25-30mg/day would be enough for about anybody. And ya, 500mg of test per week is a good starting point. A full gram is getting to be a lot.


 That's what I couldn't believe. The bloat was almost to much for me to handle at 600mg/week of test enanthate and 30mg of dbol/day when I was eating as much food as I could stuff in my mouth. But of course he is a pro...


----------



## lnvanry (Nov 7, 2005)

So after reading this thread I called my supplier (who's IFBB since 99).

He said when he used to run dbol he would take 80g for 6wks...I know a lot of beginners who run 50...I ran 40 and recommend that as well.  He also said he  currently runs 2 g of test w/ various others (tren/EQ/) 1 g each.  His deca doses are at 1.5g.  He didn't seem that suprised w/ anything except the orals.

He said the pretty much everything on that list is "doable" except the 300mg dbol ...in his opinion...5g of test is doable....WTF 

He's 6'1" currently 260ish...never gets his BF above 10%, ever


----------



## LAM (Nov 7, 2005)

lnvanry said:
			
		

> So after reading this thread I called my supplier (who's IFBB since 99).
> 
> He said when he used to run dbol he would take 80g for 6wks...I know a lot of beginners who run 50...I ran 40 and recommend that as well.  He also said he  currently runs 2 g of test w/ various others (tren/EQ/) 1 g each.  His deca doses are at 1.5g.  He didn't seem that suprised w/ anything except the orals.
> 
> ...



for as much gear as that guy runs his stats aren't that impressive.  he would probably be a good 20-25 lbs lighter if he went completely off gear


----------



## gococksDJS (Nov 7, 2005)

lnvanry said:
			
		

> So after reading this thread I called my supplier (who's IFBB since 99).
> 
> He said when he used to run dbol he would take 80g for 6wks...


 Are you saying he consumes 80 grams of dbol in 6 weeks? that's over 1,900mg of dbol a day. Or do you mean 80mg/day for 6 weeks?


----------



## PWGriffin (Nov 7, 2005)

that is insane...and it begs the question.  Is what seperates the normal person from the pro only time and resources??  Surely anyone who does this amount over a long period of time as they have and trains merely with some degree of efficiency could be just as large.  If that IS in fact the case, then bodybuilding as a sport is completely broken.  All this talk of genetics blah blah....sounds like the only genetics involved is if the person's body can withstand the stress of all the gear necessary to promote this kind of growth.


----------



## Mudge (Nov 7, 2005)

Try it yourself, I think you will see this is not true. Gear isn't the only thing that builds a body.

There are many ways to cycle, some though definitely use far more than I would ever feel comfortable even seeing on paper. I have heard of 300mg of anadrol per day along with 100mg of dbol coupled with their injectable regimine.

This was from a guy who had over 21 inch arms at under 10% bodyfat.

Either way, it takes more than  just gear. I know this based on my own body. I have seen people who have responded amazingly well in short time spans, and plenty of others who have cycled several times and I am barely convinced they go to the gym.


----------



## lnvanry (Nov 8, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> Are you saying he consumes 80 grams of dbol in 6 weeks? that's over 1,900mg of dbol a day. *Or do you mean 80mg/day for 6 weeks*?


 
yes mg...not g.  That would=death.


----------



## lnvanry (Nov 8, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> for as much gear as that guy runs his stats aren't that impressive. he would probably be a good 20-25 lbs lighter if he went completely off gear


He isn't top notch compared to the elites....compared to the average BB like myself, he is very impressive...or at least looks   in my gym compared to everyone else.

This is the same person that told me site growth isn't a theory...it work according to him.  He only runs bi/tri/quad/calf shots too .


He is a walking laboratory, but the guy (I think he's 28 or 29) trains his ass off and eats like what most of us only read about.  It takes a combo of both skills and "resources" to be successful in the sport IMO.


----------



## Stu (Nov 8, 2005)

It would be interesting to see how much insulin he was using


----------



## P-funk (Nov 8, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> My last cycle was 12 weeks. 500mg/week of test enanthate in two 250mg shots on Monday and Thursday. 300mg of EQ with the test for 11 of the 12 weeks. First 4 weeks 25mg of dbol a day. 500 iu of HCG every 3 days or so starting week 3. I'm in no way a seasoned veteran but this provides a little bit of scale. I used half a gram of test a week, and he's going as high as 5 grams according to XXL's post.



thanks.

Jesus, if those doses are true that is pretty insane then.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Nov 8, 2005)

lnvanry said:
			
		

> He isn't top notch compared to the elites....compared to the average BB like myself, he is very impressive...or at least looks   in my gym compared to everyone else.
> 
> *This is the same person that told me site growth isn't a theory...it work according to him.  He only runs bi/tri/quad/calf shots too .
> *
> ...



It is possible, but we are talking about 8-10 years of use before the muscle in witch you injected all of the time is bigger than the rest( everything grows together) but that is not a good thing, look at Ernie Taylor a top pro in 1995-2001, but than his tri's in witch he injected all the time, got to big and looked like synthol arms, not just because they where big, but he shot in the middle tri, and that one was just getting a little out of shape. Now he does not even qualify for any big show anymore and he knows it, he can undergo surgery, to fix it. Chris Dim also has it with his tri's, a little less, but that's just a matter of time.


----------



## HANK-VISSER (Nov 8, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> It is possible, but we are talking about 8-10 years of use before the muscle in witch you injected all of the time is bigger than the rest( everything grows together) but that is not a good thing, look at Ernie Taylor a top pro in 1995-2001, but than his tri's in witch he injected all the time, got to big and looked like synthol arms, not just because they where big, but he shot in the middle tri, and that one was just getting a little out of shape. Now he does not even qualify for any big show anymore and he knows it, he can undergo surgery, to fix it. Chris Dim also has it with his tri's, a little less, but that's just a matter of time.




shut the fuck up man, ernie taylor is using synthol for 100%


----------



## LAM (Nov 8, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> It is possible, but we are talking about 8-10 years of use before the muscle in witch you injected all of the time is bigger than the rest( everything grows together) but that is not a good thing, look at Ernie Taylor a top pro in 1995-2001, but than his tri's in witch he injected all the time, got to big and looked like synthol arms, not just because they where big, but he shot in the middle tri, and that one was just getting a little out of shape. Now he does not even qualify for any big show anymore and he knows it, he can undergo surgery, to fix it. Chris Dim also has it with his tri's, a little less, but that's just a matter of time.



there are no medical studies that show that steroids promote localized growth at any rate.


----------



## aceshigh (Nov 8, 2005)

i reckon that dorian yates cycle is crap ,,,i dont think its right if so where the hgh and shit like that?????????/


----------



## GFR (Nov 8, 2005)

HANK-VISSER said:
			
		

> shut the fuck up man, ernie taylor is using synthol for 100%


                       

*No shit!!!!! all the people who believe site injections cause localized growth need to stop with that stupid shit.....now!!*


----------



## Tha Don (Nov 8, 2005)

that cycle is insane! makes my cycle look like nothing, i probably have the same amount of anabolics in my whole body as dorian had in his pinky finger!


----------



## HANK-VISSER (Nov 8, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> *No shit!!!!! all the people who believe site injections cause localized growth need to stop with that stupid shit.....now!!*



that is not what i am saying, but please explain this:












that my friend is synthol


----------



## lnvanry (Nov 8, 2005)

aceshigh said:
			
		

> i reckon that dorian yates cycle is crap ,,,i dont think its right if so where the hgh and shit like that?????????/


i don't think GH was mass produced then...I though in Yates' years they took GH from cadavers.?


----------



## GFR (Nov 8, 2005)

HANK-VISSER said:
			
		

> shut the fuck up man, ernie taylor is using synthol for 100%


----------



## lnvanry (Nov 8, 2005)

wow that really cool  


look at the bruising on his skin.   He's smiling too


----------



## brokeass122 (Nov 8, 2005)

Funny he copied my exact cycle


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Nov 8, 2005)

HANK-VISSER said:
			
		

> that is not what i am saying, but please explain this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


       
Damn that is synthol!!! fucking stupid Ernie motherfucker! asshole


----------



## Tha Don (Nov 8, 2005)

fuck! that is nasty foreman! check out his right bicep drooping down over his elbow


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Nov 8, 2005)

The dorian cycle is insane doses...and the synthol is just nasty.

I can believe that over years and years of non-stop drug use they can get up to those kind of doses. What I don't get is how they do it...like two or three shots a day to get that kind of levels. I imagine they must shoot every muscle they can. I would think that would get SO old...even on their long esters they are shooting ED or big time volume.


----------



## kicka19 (Nov 8, 2005)

that synthol shit is so nasty, what is that dude with the mohawk thinking? that looks so fuckn gross its unbelievable


----------



## GFR (Nov 8, 2005)

kicka19 said:
			
		

> that synthol shit is so nasty, *what is that dude with the mohawk thinking? *that looks so fuckn gross its unbelievable


My guess is he is thinking about raping his sister and lynching a Negro...
Just a guess


----------



## Mudge (Nov 8, 2005)

Those are implants.


----------



## ag-guys (Nov 9, 2005)

I'd like to know where this information was gathered from?

AG
www.ag-guys.com


----------



## Mags (Nov 9, 2005)

How the fuck is Dorian not dead? There are some sick amounts of gear there! The synthol thing is rancid and pointless IMO. Who is Dorian Yates anyway? haha


----------



## aceshigh (Nov 9, 2005)

lnvanry said:
			
		

> i don't think GH was mass produced then...I though in Yates' years they took GH from cadavers.?


are u for real??????????we are not talking about the 50s here   gh from cadavers in the 90s i doubt it,,,,i think u took your brain from a cadaver


----------



## Stu (Nov 9, 2005)

aceshigh said:
			
		

> are u for real??????????we are not talking about the 50s here gh from cadavers in the 90s i doubt it,,,,i think u took your brain from a cadaver


 they were still using cadaver gh in the 80s


----------



## aceshigh (Nov 9, 2005)

dorian hit it in the big time by the 90s,,,,,


----------



## Stu (Nov 9, 2005)

aceshigh said:
			
		

> dorian hit it in the big time by the 90s,,,,,


 true, i think dorians main weapon of choice was big doses of slin. If you compare him with arnold there is a big difference in type of physic. Dorian is very "blocky" with a thick waist, more like BBs today where as arnold has a much smaller waist.


----------



## HANK-VISSER (Nov 9, 2005)

Stu said:
			
		

> true, i think dorians main weapon of choice was big doses of slin. If you compare him with arnold there is a big difference in type of physic. Dorian is very "blocky" with a thick waist, more like BBs today where as arnold has a much smaller waist.




true, he used a lot of insulin...........and he also used gh big time.



on it


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Nov 9, 2005)

HANK-VISSER said:
			
		

> true, he used a lot of insulin...........and he also used gh big time.
> 
> 
> 
> *on it*


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Nov 9, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> My guess is he is thinking about raping his sister and lynching a Negro...
> Just a guess


----------



## DOMS (Nov 9, 2005)

brokeass122 said:
			
		

> Funny he copied my exact cycle


 Post Whore


----------



## lnvanry (Nov 9, 2005)

aceshigh said:
			
		

> are u for real??????????we are not talking about the 50s here gh from cadavers in the 90s i doubt it,,,,i think u took your brain from a cadaver


that's why I wrote "I thought.....?"


----------



## GFR (Nov 9, 2005)

Stu said:
			
		

> they were still using cadaver gh in the 80s


GH was available in the current synthetic form in 1983  
Funny the next year at the Mr O 1984 Lee Haney was  15lbs bigger than he had been for the last few years


----------



## JACKED (Nov 10, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> there are no medical studies that show that steroids promote localized growth at any rate.





			
				ForemanRules said:
			
		

> *No shit!!!!! all the people who believe site injections cause localized growth need to stop with that stupid shit.....now!!*


I Know I am late on this one but God, People still believe in site injection growth??

I've said it before and I'll say it again, all medical evidence aside; *IT DOSEN'T TAKE A ROCKET SCIENTIST TO KNOW THAT IF SITE INJECTION WAS AS EFFECTIVE AS ANECDOTALLY STATED WE'D ALL BE WALKING AROUND WITH BIG ASSESS!!!*


----------



## Skate67 (Nov 10, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> would this be a good first cycle?  I am 17yrs old and started lifting weights 3 months ago but nothing is happening.


----------



## funkdocta (Nov 11, 2005)

I think someone was taking the piss posting that cycle.

 An old friend of mine used to train with Dorian in St Helens years ago and I remember him telling me what Dorian used to do. You would be suprised how much these pros use, but that post is just plain bullshit.

 But remember these guys have been using for years and did not just start off by taking 2000mg of test.


----------



## Houseofpain (Mar 5, 2010)

PWGriffin said:


> that is insane...and it begs the question.  Is what seperates the normal person from the pro only time and resources??  Surely anyone who does this amount over a long period of time as they have and trains merely with some degree of efficiency could be just as large.  If that IS in fact the case, then bodybuilding as a sport is completely broken.  All this talk of genetics blah blah....sounds like the only genetics involved is if the person's body can withstand the stress of all the gear necessary to promote this kind of growth.



Ofcourse genetics makes a difference. But its not as simple anymore. Anyone can get big nowadays since we have all this shit on the market. I mean if you have a test cocktail of 3-4 diffrent blends along with a couple of orals, growht hormones and IGF or long acting IGF sure u can be big! Considering your willing to eat like a horse, and train really hard. But will you look like Jay Cutler or Arold Schwarzenegger? You haf to take in the fact that everybody has diffrent muscle bellies, diffrent genetic structure, wider or more narrow clavicle and simply put some just have alot more muscle fibers then others.
We can also see it like this. Im your typical ectomorph (even though I trough intesiv research seem to have alot of mesmo in me) I would still consider myself an ectomorph. I have always been skinny and weak and it has taken alot for me to get where I am today. 
So if I were to jump on 3000 mg test a week, stacking orals and at the same time takin big amounts of GH I would get monster big no doubt.
But If I would compete against a pure mesmomorph lets say someone with Jay Cutlers genetic structure.
Who would win? 
I think that pretty much gives you a fair answer.


----------



## SuperLightWhip!! (Mar 5, 2010)

*who is Dorian Yates? Cmon Guy?*



vette1derek said:


> Who is Dorian Yates?


if you put his name into ur search engine and then you will find out what kinda champ he really is!!!!Awesome!!! i just wish he would take my new idea of how to eat Whey Protein Healthy and id be RICH!!!!!


----------



## SuperLightWhip!! (Mar 5, 2010)

*1st cycle?  Dont think so!*



ST240 said:


>


 that would end you! you would be much better trying sumthing alot,lot,lot,lot smaller.Wouldnt tell you,but start off with just a few then build up,always write everything you do in your diary and u will get there!!


----------



## Getfit75 (Mar 5, 2010)

Thats it??? Pshh!


----------



## tballz (Mar 5, 2010)

I don't believe that is Dorian's cycle.  We speculate too much about what the pros take and we are way off.  I'm sure they take more than us but they don't want to die.  They respond very well to AAS just like they respond well to training.


----------



## downtown (Mar 5, 2010)

The only part i doubt would be the Test suspension, you would be in so much pain from just a gram a day, let alone 4grams.

I know a few high level competitors and for some of the pro's or semi( soon to be pros) a gram of test a week is considerd there "off" period. 

BTW, Dorian didnt use HGH, it wasnt that popular/attainable back then, only a few pro's did it in those days.

Ive done two Mega dose cycles, but it was only to jump back up after loosing alot of muscle from a major surgery, and the effects of super saturating the body with androgens definitly has its place, but for an average joe its not something you can do for very long before it takes its toll on your body.


----------



## downtown (Mar 5, 2010)

BTW there are lots of designer steriods out there now that would blow your mind, ive seen a few, and ive seen there effects, its some jaw dropping shit.  But getting access to these is extremely difficult. One for instance is called something like Boldasterone, and its not a EQ/test blend like it sounds either, its anabolic to androgenic ratio makes tren look like a pussy cat, its also like 300-400 bucks per 10mls, for the real stuff, the fakes are much cheaper but who knows whats really in them.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Mar 11, 2010)

People can keep their designer hormones...Test is best...and known effects now and in the future.


----------



## weldingman (Mar 11, 2010)

Hard to believe a man could take that much.


----------



## jcar1016 (Mar 11, 2010)

I heard Dorian was all natural just drank a lot of protien shakes and bull semen


----------



## weldingman (Mar 11, 2010)

wonder how his health is now


----------



## AZ123 (Sep 24, 2011)

TJ Cline said:


> Yes I like to support and encourage all teenagers with 2 or more weeks training to jump right into a huge steroid cycle.....I recommend you double the doses and do it for 20-25 weeks..
> 
> Good luck



lol


----------



## Bnjf (Sep 25, 2011)

I don't believe this one bit 

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBird (Sep 26, 2011)

True or not, I'd rather have Arnold's physique of the 70s than Yate's physique of the 90s.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Sep 27, 2011)

BigBird said:


> True or not, I'd rather have Arnold's physique of the 70s than Yate's physique of the 90s.



I would take Arnolds body as my own before I'd take Dorians...or any of these thick odd shaped folks of today.


----------



## ItsAParadox (Sep 27, 2011)

lnvanry said:


> I don't believe it....I really don't think a human body could handle that....fuck a bull couldn't handle all that.
> 
> side note:
> I was speaking w/ one of my friends who works at a steer ranch and he said that they only give fina (the tablet under the skin) that releases about 200mg a week.
> ...



BHro, you would be suprise at what amount of drugs you have to take to even become a pro, let alone be in the top five in the world. Those dose are ok for dorian yet I would emphazie the hgh and slin he was using too as a part of his physique. I have SEEN people injecting a effing 10ml vial of prop in a single day, a full kit of hgh, around 100uis slin, and that not even counting other anabolics


----------



## Calves of Steel (Sep 30, 2011)

you lost me at 3000mg of clomid bro. That's just stupid. Looks like someone just took a complicated cycle and just added a 0 to the end of everything.


----------



## HH25 (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## performance1978 (Oct 5, 2011)

Whatever happened to him?  He was the big thing when i started working out.


----------

